# Wow! Gaggia Classic revisited....



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, after hunting for a used Gaggia Classic for use in the office - I've managed to obtain the Classic that I bought new 'way back' as my first decent home espresso machine. Manuf 01/2005.

I sold it to a friend of mine when I upgraded and he's had it for a few years, and largely used/abused it - and if it's ever been cleaned since I sold it to him I'd be surprised.

Anyway, it didn't work - so he'd removed lots of parts and screws and various pieces and then just dumped it all in a plastic bag as "beyond economic repair'. It was a mess.

He gave it back to me for nothing.

I got it back together to the point that I could try and put some water through it - and nothing would pour from the group. Water from steam wand OK, but zilch from the group - which looked like a classic case of "blocked solenoid valve-itus". So last night I stripped it down, removed the solenoid valve, cleaned it, soaked it in citric acid overnight (along with a few other bits, and an even larger volume of bits that sat in the water tank full of a strong PulyCaf solution... the inside of the portafilter was thick black and the basket was very dented (god knows!)...).

The dispersion block has seen much better days (it looks like he didn't know how to remove it, so took a hammer/chisel to it), the group gasket is in pieces and the steam knob came off in my hand (as the metal 'flat' inside it was missing).

However, after some work last night and some more today - and after a good overnight soak/clean - it's gone back together tonight. I've cleaned the entire thing, top to bottom, and it looks stunning again!

The group head looks like brass again, as does the inside of the portafilter. The dented basket has been replaced from my 'bits and bobs' stock with a bog standard 18g one, along with the group gasket (I used a spare 8mm from my E61 which works great). Water tank and all pipes cleaned, everything properly descaled with PulyBaby - and water pours from the group perfectly. The shiny stainless case is virtually perfect, and some of that foam stainless cleaner (I got mine from BellaBarista) has made it shine like new. The drip tray grate looks a bit scratched and worn, but not too bad at all considering and the chrome vent pipe isnt quite perfectly clean.

When I had it previously I OPV moddded it, and put a Silvia wand on - even though I "don't do milk". So - it should be equipped to deliver some reasonable results.

However...

I filled the tank with Ashbeck and threw a couple of sink shots through it to make sure that everything was seasoned again - and then sampled a shot.

I was stunned.

The quality of the espresso was fantastic, and much better than I can remember it being when I had it before! (Confession: I didn't have a good grinder and used supermarket beans back then!).

I had a second, and it was just as good. Absolutely lovely.

Now, this really proved to me that fresh and high quality beans (a Brazilian Daterra / Monsooned Malabar blend that I roasted myself a week or so ago) combined with a great grinder (my K10 Fresh) makes a HUGE amount of difference.

OK, it's small, noisy and doesn't have the quality/solid feel that my Duetto has - but the shot quality is almost there. It really reinforced the fact that you should really spend spend spend on a decent grinder, and buy fresh beans - and then anything from a Gaggia Classic upwards should give some excellent results.

So - if you have a Classic, and are looking for your next upgrade - just buy a better grinder. £200 espresso machine and £2000 grinder gets amazing results!

Now, will I be disappointed when I find a Sage Smart Grinder Pro at the right price to haul into the office to go with it.... I'll let you know!

Shades


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Fantastic! I'd love to try a *really* decent grinder with my classic - purely to compare what I get out with from my spangly chrome mignon!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Fantastic! I'd love to try a *really* decent grinder with my classic - purely to compare what I get out with from my spangly chrome mignon!


Ron had an EK43 with a CLassic for a bit


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The EK did some good grinds for the Classic but I found you could only go so far.

Without a lot more temp control on the Classic there is a limit as to how much more a good grinder could help the machine.

Most better grinders will make a noticeable difference with controlled weights in & espresso out but it would be very limited as to how much repeatable improvement you would see with a 'Titan' Grinder. IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Fantastic! I'd love to try a *really* decent grinder with my classic - purely to compare what I get out with from my spangly chrome mignon!


Neil has the classic and the hg1


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am currently using a Classic and and a Versalab







. I am using the Classic a lot (5-8 espresso/day) and after only 6 months (from new) I need to change gaskets and "repair" the steam wand. I agree that the Classic can produce some very good coffee especially with "easy beans" like Rave Fudge, IJ, e.t.c I do not like though that I do not have temperature control. I expect to finish all the mods on the Gaggia with the PID I am getting next week which I believe will add much more control and consistency. I will stay a bit more with this combo (1-2 months?) since I like to change one thing at a time (I am an engineer...) so I understand how it works better e.g now I am concentrating on VL vs Mignon and how the VL improves the classic.

So yes the Classic is a great machine for me and I am trying to convince a colleague and a friend to get a used one - at used prices it is almost a no brainer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I found upgrading the grinder with a Classic made a massive jump in shot quality too compared to upgrading a machine.

The only downside it temp stability. Still a great little machine.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If there was a competition for the best thread in celebration of the Classic and it's resilience, then this would win it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The classic is a great machibe and mine is much easier to use with the pid and steam function. I noticed improvement in flavour between Macap and HG one but I do feel the hg one is limited by the machine and could give a lot more!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmm... Yes.... If only I could find a cheap PID kit somewhere...


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Hmmmm... Yes.... If only I could find a cheap PID kit somewhere...


I've gone for this I will be fitting it in the next day or so with an extra SSR for steam control

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291250662711?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

That's bonkers cheap... Very interested to know/see how you get on with that!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

A quick shot of my refound friend now:


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Jim bean said:


> I've gone for this I will be fitting it in the next day or so with an extra SSR for steam control
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291250662711?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


That IS bonkers cheap, per Mr Shades comment. Will you do a write up on how you fitted it, with the extra SSR too? I find the price of the Auberins one off putting, but that is definitely a price I don't have to think twice about if I can fit it myself too without breaking the machine!!!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hoffmonkey said:


> That IS bonkers cheap, per Mr Shades comment. Will you do a write up on how you fitted it, with the extra SSR too? I find the price of the Auberins one off putting, but that is definitely a price I don't have to think twice about if I can fit it myself too without breaking the machine!!!


Absolutely agree with you Hoffmonkey. The Auberins looks good, as it's all "plug 'n' play" - with the correct fittings, wires, and custom PID to do the job properly.

The DIY approach looks MUCH cheaper - but what's the compromise?

Very interested to see what you get, how easy it is to fit (and possibly revert back to factory) and how the second SSR with steam works on the cheap PIDs.

A "step by step" install with photos would be fantastic if you get the time and have the inclination!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Absolutely agree with you Hoffmonkey. The Auberins looks good, as it's all "plug 'n' play" - with the correct fittings, wires, and custom PID to do the job properly.
> 
> The DIY approach looks MUCH cheaper - but what's the compromise?
> 
> ...


having a few teething problems getting it to fire up the heating element but it's probably me got a connection wrong some where

I've got a few people helping me out so if get get it up and running I will let you all know how I get on

there is someone recently got one working as a standard PID

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,688.0.html

cheers jim


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn, I may just have hit the "Buy it now" button on that eBay PID... oh well. Not sure whether to stick with the brew or do steam as well (I don't really do milk!), and whether or not to stay with the K-probe or go for an RTD - and then what type, and where to fit, etc. Tempted to drill out a brass M4 bolt and make one similar to the Auberins custom RTD, but cant find a bare RTD at the moment...

Jim... what about a case?

I've found this one... it looks like it'll fit, but any thoughts: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/291096306943?roken=cUgayN


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Mr shades I've just got it working no problem with the brew just struggling to get my head round the steam alarm

I used the k thermocouple with the kit I took the threaded bolt off the end and crimped a ring terminal on then used the disconnected brew thermostat as a bolt and then put some thermal compound on



















I went for this project box but yours looks a bit smarter in aluminium

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200977325608?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

cheers james


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just to follow up from a few weeks ago...

Everything is going great with the Classic. It's now been modded almost as far as I can think of reasonably going. So far it has had:

1. OPV mod - to approx 9 bar (but awaiting one of the shared pressure gauges to check - and see below also).

2. Rancilio Silvia V1/2 steam wand (but steam valve still leaks, though can't be bothered to change as I hardly ever steam on it anyway).

3. Brass dispersion plate.

4. IMS integrated shower screen (now attached with countersunk socket screw rather than countersunk crosshead screw).

5. PID - cheap eBay one (works great!). Currently using K-type TC that came with it (modded to attach with ring connector) - whilst I await Pt100 RTD from Auber.

6. Dimmer switch pressure profiling - slide dimmer installed on the pump (seen to the RHS of machine in photo below). Seems to make a difference but awaiting pressure gauge to see what's really happening.

I've obviously got the Graef CM95 grinder with it as well now - see my other thread for ALL of the details on that.

Anyway - a quick photo of my soon-to-be office setup, and if anyone can think of any other mods then I'm open to suggestions:

(I was looking for a way to pressure profile using an extra OPV followed by a needle valve on the pump output - but went for dimmer switch as couldnt easily find the right parts and had a dimmer lying around! I still might try it using a 90 degree ball valve if I can find the right sort instead (as I think a needle valve will involve too much 'turning' to actuate - but a ball valve may be too coarse). Any thoughts or experiences from anyone else that's tried this would be welcome!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MrShades said:


> 5. PID - cheap eBay one (works great!). Currently using K-type TC that came with it (modded to attach with ring connector) - whilst I await Pt100 RTD from Auber.
> 
> 6. Dimmer switch pressure profiling - slide dimmer installed on the pump (seen to the RHS of machine in photo below). Seems to make a difference but awaiting pressure gauge to see what's really happening.


Very interested on more details for these two ??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice work, an inspiration for all those would be modders


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

froggystyle said:


> Very interested on more details for these two ??


Well, the PID was originally suggested to me by Jim Bean, further up this thread. About £11 delivered from the UK and fantastic for the price. A few wires and connectors and away you go. If you already have suitable wires and crimp connectors then you could PID a Classic for just under £11. It's worth checking out the thread all about Jim's project to get it installed and working over on Gaggia Users Group, here: http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,707.0.html - credit also to majnu - who certainly helped along the way, and his manual/document proved quite useful for the wiring.

The dimmer switch - again, a mod that has been discussed on here, Coffee Geek and Gaggia Users Group at some length. Essentially it revolves around placing a 220-240V lighting dimmerswitch in the mains power feed to the Ulka vibe pump. Depending on the dimmer used you can vary the pressure that the pump produces. Currently I'm using a 40W-300W rated dimmer, from an old Ikea uplighter - and it seems to have effect across the full travel of the slide switch but it's v difficult (without a pressure gauge) to deduce quite how much pressure it's actually producing. Hopefully next week, when i receive one of the shared portafilter pressure gauges, I'll have a better idea of what pressure range I have control over. Others have seen limited success with most dimmers, though there's a US dimmer from Leviton (that seems to have a 220V version also available - but $5 for the 110V and about $40 for the 220V) that seems to offer very good range of profiles - from about 2 bar through to maximum (whatever OPV is set to). I'm trying to find a UK stockist of the Leviton rotary dimmer (6602-220 if you want to Google it) to see if I can get one on this side of the pond. However, may be unnecessary depending on the results from the pressure tests soon. There's also various discussions around using PWM control for variable pressure on Ulka pumps - even on the Ulka website (in Korean) - so I've just bought a PWM speed controller to see if it's any different... and then my (possible) solution via valves and plumbing (that seems a bit more invasive at the moment).

One good benefit of the dimmer mod is that you can also use it to very flexibly preinfuse, WITHOUT opening the 3 port valve (which Auber say doesnt make any difference - and I can believe it to an extent, as the preinfuse shouldn't build up any pressure to release via the 3 way).


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Damn, I may just have hit the "Buy it now" button on that eBay PID... oh well. Not sure whether to stick with the brew or do steam as well (I don't really do milk!), and whether or not to stay with the K-probe or go for an RTD - and then what type, and where to fit, etc. Tempted to drill out a brass M4 bolt and make one similar to the Auberins custom RTD, but cant find a bare RTD at the moment...
> 
> Jim... what about a case?
> 
> I've found this one... it looks like it'll fit, but any thoughts: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/291096306943?roken=cUgayN


I was going to attempt the diy rtd route. It would have been cheaper than buying from Auberins but I read on the sensors documentation that it couldn't be soldered and needed special equipment which I do not have (spot weld or silver soldered which I believe is a jewellers technique ).

I was going to get this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50Pcs-M4x10-Copper-Column-Male-Hexagon-Stand-off-Spacers-6mm-Thread-Length-/400623158207?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item5d470043bf

And I planned to fit this

http://www.omega.co.uk/pptst/F1500_F2000_F4000.html


----------

